# Night Fishing



## Riverrat77

Well, sorry to disappoint you guys once again... but I figured I would eat my pride and post the report. No pictures.... unless you want pictures of the moon popping over the ridge above Diamond Fork. Yep, thats where I chose to go. Its not super deep, except in the areas I wanted to fish so it was easily wadeable. I took my plastics with me along with some bigger spinners (never came out of the box) and I got skunked. Its the first trip in A LONG TIME that I've been skunked and I really am not fond of the feeling. I raised a couple fish right before dark but figured with the full moon, the fish would be feeding at night. I saw fish jumping, coming clear out of the water chasing insects, but no go on a plastic meal. I also ran into a couple beavers who saw fit to swim up and down the river smacking their tails in about four sections I wanted to fish... no need to try and guess why no fish were biting there. :lol: Saw some guy on an ATV herding some horses down the road after dark... couldn't figure out what he was doing until I heard shoes and hooves hitting the pavement. I also spooked deer I never saw and left right before the moon cleared the ridge... perhaps I should have stuck it out longer... because it was really bright out once that moon came up. Oh well.... I have to rinse the smell of skunk off so I'll be going back and trying it again... maybe with spinners with large blades, some sort of hard jerkbait... something because I know they're there.... I just have to figure out how to make them bite. :|


----------



## LOAH

Aw man! Sucks that you couldn't provoke a take. 

I guess if night fishing were more fast-paced, everybody would be doing it. 

I haven't caught a trout in a month (any fish for 3 wks), so I know how you feel with the funky skunky.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I prefer the night . It may never be great fishing but can be fun . I never do good around a full moon . Especially when the moon light hits the water . Bass are different but trout are easier on a no moon night . I have caught fish on spinners , flies , jigs and rapalas . I usually fish alone at night but a buddy of mine went once and a lion let his presence known and we had to leave . :shock: It can be a neck hair raising experience .


----------



## Hellsangler69

Oh yeah , one more piece of confidential advice is to fish way slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow .


----------



## Riverrat77

Hellsangler69 said:


> Oh yeah , one more piece of confidential advice is to fish way slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow .


Thanks man... I'll have to try your advice the next time I go, both with moonphase and the fishing style. It was actually nice... got really quiet and relaxing actually... but would have preferred some adrenaline breaks with big fish.


----------



## handsomefish

I'm telling you man, use a minnow
The new moon (no moon) stage is the time to fish with bait 
I belive there hunting off sence of smell more than anything else at that time so I would think you would have a harder time with your lures that work more off sight, I know fish also use there laterial line to detect movement but having fished rapalas at night I would get bumps but didn't hook many until I added some scent (smelly jelly)


----------



## Hellsangler69

I have never tried DF . I have river fished the Green , Provo , Big Cottonwood , Weber , Strawberry and a few others at night . I look for slower water (pools) and sneak up on the water even at night . I have spooked fish right at my feet on a cast . I have used muddler minnows on a fly rod with fly floatant to keep it on the surface . It is cool to see them come for it at night . It does take a little help seeing but the stars do fine at night providing light once you get use to it . The Green use to get some night time fishers and I always get a blast out of scaring the heck out of people because I only use a light to unhook fish . Floating rapalas are the main lure of choice fished real slow . Sometimes I just let it sit for quite a spell while I chug down a brewski . Spinners have worked but it is hard to fish them slow . Actually Strawberry at ice off on a float tube at night is awesome but dang cold . If you want to check out your fear factor go to the Strawberry river below Soldier Creek dam . I done this always by myself and I carry no weapon and the noises you hear at night when you are a mile from the truck will put you to the test . Provo canyon is the only place I have had problems with mountain lions at night and they know you are there and voice there opinions when they want you to move .


----------



## Tongue33

LOAH said:


> Aw man! Sucks that you couldn't provoke a take.
> 
> I guess if night fishing were more fast-paced, everybody would be doing it.
> 
> I haven't caught a trout in a month (any fish for 3 wks), so I know how you feel with the funky skunky.


 Night fishin.... Awesome!! Big cats lots of squito's around 7 am...... Run for the car or Exploder and do it again the next night!!


----------



## rick_rudder

my friends and i used to go to willard bay catfishing at night that was a hoot, we would build a fire in the rocks and sit around telling stories while enjoying our favorite beverages, lots of good times, caught some good sized cats to, you guys ever try that?


----------



## ram2h2o

Night time is the very best time to catch big catfish. They really seem to come out and use their sense of smell to locate food sources. We used to go jugging back home on rivers and lakes at night. Set line on a empty gallon jug and then use lights to locate them and check them every half hour or hour. Caught many a catfish that way along with Trot lines.


----------

